# Please can someone help….



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

Can someone please help me understand the symptoms listed below.
I have been suffering from these since May 2021. These sensations are unremitting, and are present 24/7 (ie they are not episodic, but are present continuously, everyday)

Symptom List
===========

1) visual distortions…this is very hard to describe, but my visual perception (rather than physical vision) feels as if I looking through water or broken glass (but not quite)...It feels as if the external environment is “scrambled” in my head as I view my external surroundings…although there are no physical geometrical distortions of the images.

1a) My visual perception of the external environment and surroundings, including people, animals etc often feel as if “animated”, “cartoonish”, unreal…again these sensations are very difficult to describe.

Moreover, I notice that physical exertion (when i exercise, jogging etc ) seem to exacerbate these sensations temporarily…especially sensation 1a) above.

Generally, as I often feel mentally tired, fatigued, I tend to fall asleep for a few seconds in the afternoon/evenings, and on waking I find the above symptoms, 1) and 1a) along with item 2) listed below worsen considerably ( and this also occurs if I try and take a nap in the afternoon for example)…but I generally avoid taking a nap during the day.

I find these sensations very distressing.

2) feeling very remote, cut off, detached and distant from my surroundings/external environment, as if I am not there in the moment, as if I am in a dream, as if I am not part of the real world.

I often have the sensation of watching my own actions and movements, and feeling disconnected from them. I am extremely self-aware as in watching myself and even having the feeling /awareness of the clothes I am wearing touching my body.

3) feeling very dazed, spaced out, groggy, as if I have been staring at a computer screen for days on end without any rest…. as in mental fatigue, or severely jet-lagged

4) Mental effort also exacerbate the above sensations.

5) feelings of trembling (especially in the morning), restlessness and agitation throughout the day, everyday.

6) feeling fearful and anxious most of the time ( from the discomfort of the symptoms listed above ).

7) high pitched tinnitus in head/ears which varies in intensity but mostly present continuously.

8) Early morning waking (around 3am) everyday with feelings of dread, restlessness, agitation…and cannot go back to sleep.

9) My mood is very low and I feel very anxious all the time, mainly because of the above symptoms. I end up crying several times a day as I am finding it difficult to cope with all this on a daily basis.

I have had basic neurological tests, blood tests and had a CT head/brain scan as well as Cervical spine x-ray. These were all normal.

These symptoms have left me dysfunctional and I have been unable to go out, socialise or work since May 2021.

I am fearful all the time and just want to sit in my room all day.

Other background information that may be relevant…
I contracted Coronavirus in mid August 2021 and had continuous fever and was bedridden for 3 weeks. I subsequently developed heart palpitations and abnormally fast heart rate/ Tachycardia. I have had various tests including a battery of blood tests, ECGs, Echocardiogram since the virus and all tests have been normal.

My heart has now settled down.

In January 2022 I started experiencing dizziness with neck and head movement (and often when I sit up from lying down, or bend down forward from standing).

It is not vertigo where the environment is spinning around but more of dizziness/lightheadedness. It seems to be related to neck and head movements, for example when I look down (chin to chest, ie stretching the back of my neck) or turning my head extreme left or right sometimes triggers the sensations. This seems to worsen for example, if i have been sitting still for a period holding my head still as in reading a book, and then head/neck movements brings on the dizziness. On occasions it feels like a very sudden “violent” sensation that lasts for a split second followed by some dizziness that lasts a few seconds…always triggered by head/neck movement. I often feel tension in my neck, as in neck muscles feel ‘tight’ in extreme positions (looking left, right, down etc) 

Moreover, my hearing in the left ear has become sensitive and I can feel/hear my eardrum flutter/vibrate in sympathy to everyday sharp sounds or noise.


----------



## Peter (Jun 25, 2018)

That sounds very scary, but unfortunately COVID can make you a wreck in many ways.



> In January 2022 I started experiencing dizziness with neck and head movement (and often when I sit up from lying down, or bend down forward from standing).


Could this be POTS?


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

Peter said:


> That sounds very scary, but unfortunately COVID can make you a wreck in many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)

How do you expect anyone to help? Serious question. Sensible advice is completely dependent on the amount of insight we have into, well, you. You mentioned mental effort, which to me sounds like overthinking. Could it possibly be, that all of these symptoms are heightened in your daily life because you notice them and then put a lot of thought into them? Therefore your whole experience is centered around all this.

you may think it’s the symptoms alone creating your distress, but really these symptoms are intertwined with all your thoughts about them.


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

coolwhip27 said:


> How do you expect anyone to help? Serious question. Sensible advice is completely dependent on the amount of insight we have into, well, you. You mentioned mental effort, which to me sounds like overthinking. Could it possibly be, that all of these symptoms are heightened in your daily life because you notice them and then put a lot of thought into them? Therefore your whole experience is centered around all this.
> 
> you may think it’s the symptoms alone creating your distress, but really these symptoms are intertwined with all your thoughts about them.


Hi Coolwhip27,
Thank you so much for replying…if I have understood you correctly, are you saying that it’s my focus on the symptoms that’s keeping the symptoms going?

As I mentioned in my symptom list, my external world (and somewhat inner state) has completely altered, in a distressing way, so I don't know how not to “focus” on or ignore the 24/7 sensations that are ever present.
Thanks


----------



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)

ParaSpeed said:


> Hi Coolwhip27,
> Thank you so much for replying…if I have understood you correctly, are you saying that it’s my focus on the symptoms that’s keeping the symptoms going?
> 
> As I mentioned in my symptom list, my external world (and somewhat inner state) has completely altered, in a distressing way, so I don't know how not to “focus” on or ignore the 24/7 sensations that are ever present.
> Thanks


No problem man. And, no I’m not really saying that because the truth isn’t that simple. In reality, your well-being is not just dependent on what you are thinking about. Of course not. You have symptoms like visual distortion, mental fatigue and anxiety but the question is why is it continuing non-stop? Its very tough to answer clearly because you can’t just pin it down. You either feel ok or not, but why not? And it’s not like you can separate your distress from what you are distressed about. If you are anxious to get rid of all this and come out of the darkness then you are cycling through it constantly. And I’ve been there before my friend.


----------



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)

The best advice I can give you is to not try to intellectualize what it “feels” like. What those symptoms are alone isn’t important. You are what’s important, so instead of dealing with symptoms, put your mind (you) in the right place. Nobody can tell you how to do that
The symptoms are a result of you, not the other way around. Think about that


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

coolwhip27 said:


> No problem man. And, no I’m not really saying that because the truth isn’t that simple. In reality, your well-being is not just dependent on what you are thinking about. Of course not. You have symptoms like visual distortion, mental fatigue and anxiety but the question is why is it continuing non-stop? Its very tough to answer clearly because you can’t just pin it down. You either feel ok or not, but why not? And it’s not like you can separate your distress from what you are distressed about. If you are anxious to get rid of all this and come out of the darkness then you are cycling through it constantly. And I’ve been there before my friend.


Yes, I am truly stuck. 
I don't know what to do, where to turn to.
My only hope is that I just don't wake up one day…and be done with….rather than face another day in hell.

Thank you for listening and your kindness.


----------



## ParaSpeed (Apr 29, 2012)

coolwhip27 said:


> The best advice I can give you is to not try to intellectualize what it “feels” like. What those symptoms are alone isn’t important. You are what’s important, so instead of dealing with symptoms, put your mind (you) in the right place. Nobody can tell you how to do that
> The symptoms are a result of you, not the other way around. Think about that


Yes, that makes sense…the more I try and analyse these symptoms the deeper I seem to fall into a black hole…ill try and work on putting my mind in the right place.
Thanks a lot
🙏


----------

